# Roland GX 24 Cutting problem...



## down4bmx (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Im new here if you didnt notice. Been in the business for few years though. Just last couple weeks been have a problem with my plotter Roland GX 24 plotter

Here's the deal.


When it cuts It will cut the entire letter/letters but from where it starts on the letter and where it finishes it leaves a gap making the letter not cut all the way..... 

Anyone have this problem and help me with would be greatly appreciated 

thanks


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have some problems like this depending on the font. You are talking about a very small gap right? But enough to make it tough to weed.


----------



## down4bmx (Mar 14, 2009)

thutch15 said:


> I have some problems like this depending on the font. You are talking about a very small gap right? But enough to make it tough to weed.



Yes exactly, It just barely started doing this 2 weeks ago and i cant figure out why.. Like it start and finishes in different spots so theres a gap that doesnt get cut so makes it very difficult to weed.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Mine isn't a Roland but it has been doing the same thing. Also vinyl moving on the rollers and shifting around making the art crooked. Hope someone answers you so they can help me too. Considering a new cutter. Maybe it can be fixed.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

I had the same problem when I first started using a vinyl cutter. It would finish cutting the design or letters leaving a small gap from where the knife had started and ended! I overcome this problem by adding an extra 0.4cm (0.0157") on the overcut in the cutter options tab of the software.
What program are you using to cut with?

Amy,
Mine isn't a Roland either. Have you tried tightening the hold on your pinch rollers? 

Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## down4bmx (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks amy, Im going to try this and see it works with changing the overcut... Ill search to see how to change it this morning and Ill post with my options that are left.

Im using roland software Cut Studio.

Where would I find this option to change this to .04 cm overcut?

Thanks so much


----------



## monkeypuke (Jul 20, 2008)

down4bmx,
Are you sure that your image is inside the cutter margins? If it's not I can see this happening, or zoom in on the cut path and make sure there's not a gap in the path.


----------



## down4bmx (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes the images are within the cut path of the cutter. It happening to 20% of the letters I cut when to decals. I have looking for opening zooming in as much as i can and all are closed circuts.

I did some testing, it almost seems like it I put in a sheet of 24" x 24" just a peice I cut off the roll it cut alittle better, instead of cutting straight off the roll.

Also I see sometime that when the vinyl is feeding back and forth it bubles up on the edges where the rollers are, Im thinking can be the problem to since its lifting up on the edges and slighty throwing the vyinl off track?

Thanks guys


----------



## monkeypuke (Jul 20, 2008)

When you cut off the roll do you advance enough vinyl for what your cutting, you should advance the amount needed to be cut so the cutter is not pulling from the roll. When you load vinyl do you get size of material from machine in the cut dialog?


----------



## down4bmx (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes when I put the roll in I will roll enough out so it doesnt have to pull on the roll to get the vynil.

Yes. I do all the cutting setups and get all the measurement sof the paper and everything. Its not the edges that are getting cut off at the edge of the rolls its everywhere from left to right its doing mainly most in center of vinyl... Very weird lol


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Weel, I thought this morning I could be a plotter repair person. I've completed popped the roller and its springs off. Hopefully my husband can fix it when he gets in tonight. Looks like I'm going to have to bite the bullet and just buy a new one. DOn't have the patience for hassles.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

down4bmx said:


> Im using roland software Cut Studio.
> 
> Where would I find this option to change this to .04 cm overcut?
> 
> Thanks so much


I wouldn't know where to find the overcut option on cut studio. (Sorry). I have been using flexi 8.

regards


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you find the over cut option on cutstudio?


----------



## down4bmx (Mar 14, 2009)

No i havent still trying to find it... hahah


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I looked for it and could not find it...I have a feeling that Cutstudio does not have it.


----------

